# Equipment question



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

Do you think you could hit the 60, 70 and 80 yard targets? Is this instinctive or sighted?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bikeman CU said:


> Do you think you could hit the 60, 70 and 80 yard targets? Is this instinctive or sighted?


That's kind of my question. Is my equipment got the oomph to shoot a 60 yard target without having to anchor at my belly button? I had hope to shoot barebow.


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

Post in the Traditional Forum. Many tricks to shooting barebow outdoors.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

If you get a chance to shoot through a chronograph, your arrow speed will be a good piece of information.

The other big factors are where you anchor (lower anchor gets more distance) and (if you use a sight) how far it is extended.

You could even choose to skip some of the longest targets and just take a voluntary 0 points. I've known several people who do that.

The important thing is that you are persisting despite obstacles, and continuing to have fun!


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

I shoot 30#- 40# rigs depending on the day. I have good sight picture all the way to 50 yards with 10 grains of arrow weight per pound of draw weight. The 60 yard target I put my shelf on top of the bale. Further than that I just hold over a knuckle or 2 and send it (there arent very many out that far). I don't know any good shooters to learn from, I have never seen another recurve at any field shoots that shoot the full course. They just shoot it as a fun shoot from the black (30 yard max) stakes.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Know a fellow that has bad shoulders & only shoots 24# with a short DL & shoots around 800 on the 900 round but he is using a sight which I believe would make it easier & more fun. Don't see why any one would use a full length arrow with real lite #, would want lightest arrow possible to be able to reach the longer distances easier.


----------

